# Boro Have Scored



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Boro have scored Zenden 69th Minute - we are on are way to Cardiff ..... la la la la la la la la

Arsenal have equalised but the Boro are still ahead 2-1 on aggregate .... !!!!


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

My uncle is a life long (in his 60's) Bolton Fan! He's preying for Arsenal to win


----------



## Stan (Aug 7, 2003)

I scored last week.


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Boro have scored

Parnaby - 85th Minute 2-1 to Boro 3-1 aggregate!!!!!!


----------



## JoT (Aug 12, 2003)

Cardiff here we come !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

And this means?









I take it you mean next round in Cardiff. Aren't they nearly under water there?


----------



## pg tips (May 16, 2003)

Paul, all the cup finals are played at Cardiff's Millenium Stadium whilst they are rebuilding Wembly.

Middlesboro have qualified to play Bolton in this years League Cup final (exciting game that will be!)


----------

